# making your own transdermals



## cappo5150 (Dec 29, 2004)

Figured I'd ask this since powders are the way to go now.

Lets say you have bulk powder, and would like to make your own transdermal, and buy either Customs Gel or BN transport matrix, do you just add the powders to it and shake? Or do you have to heat up. I havent found any recipes yet. How much powder (4ad) will each of the mentioned bottles hold?  I've checked over at AM but had a brain meltdown with all that math.

Hopefully we can get this homebrew section going.  Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ag-guys (May 18, 2005)

I would be careful when doing transdermal, clean the site VERY well - remember, infections are possible with transdermals too.

In general, most TD products are pure powders mixed with TD gel product - which allow for the passage through the skin membrane - think of how yohimburn works.

thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2005)

>infections are possible with transdermals too.

Transdermals don't work if the molecular weight is around 400 or more.  

Are infections really a risk then?  In other words, are bacteria smaller than a molecule of MW 400?


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2005)

Try my method here.......
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22460
1test mixes more easily.


----------



## ag-guys (May 19, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> >infections are possible with transdermals too.
> 
> Transdermals don't work if the molecular weight is around 400 or more.
> 
> Are infections really a risk then?  In other words, are bacteria smaller than a molecule of MW 400?



First hand experience my friend, I got 2 infections from transdermal use, cleaned up my act and did it right and it never happened again.  Just becareful that is all 

thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## darklight (Jun 30, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Transdermals don't work if the molecular weight is around 400 or more.



why is this?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 30, 2005)

Can't be absorbed.


----------



## jazzyd (Jul 29, 2005)

*M1t transdermal*

Let's say I have some M1t and also E-Max Lmg but really don't want to injest then due to liver value concerns. Can it be that all I have to do is break open the cap's & collect the powder in bulk and then mix it to the transdermal gel
bottle.

Any help on this?


----------

